# Drivers Service Dog



## JoJo Beans (Oct 18, 2017)

I know all about the acceptance of service dogs on your car etc. but I haven’t seen anywhere where my service dog can ride with me while I am driving. 

Anyone know anyone? Or heard of? 
Thanks!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JoJo Beans said:


> I know all about the acceptance of service dogs on your car etc. but I haven't seen anywhere where my service dog can ride with me while I am driving.
> 
> Anyone know anyone? Or heard of?
> Thanks!


You need a service dog to drive? 
What service does your dog perform?


----------



## JoJo Beans (Oct 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You need a service dog to drive?
> What service does your dog perform?


I do not need a dog to drive. But most employers allow a service dog.
He alerts on a medical condition. Which does not affect driving or licensing.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Well just like we cant say no to riders they cant say no to a driver its against the ADA act.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not an attorney, but I believe you can have a service dog under the ADA. I'd be impressed if Uber/Lyft kicks you off the platform for having a service dog, but you probably will have that one passenger who complains that "my driver had a dog with him!" without giving the context that "my driver had their service dog with him."

Now the question may be: Where would the service dog be in your car ?


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

The Americans with Disabilities Act states that *reasonable* accommodations must be made in the workplace.

Depending on the type of vehicle the driver owns, one could make the case that they cannot reasonably/safely fit a driver, plus four passengers and a service animal.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Always keep the soecial service dog coat/harness on...makes it obvious without having to explain. It would be a cruel pax to complain about that.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Always keep the soecial service dog coat/harness on...makes it obvious without having to explain. It would be a cruel pax to complain about that.


And many of them (pax) are cruel by nature and would complain simply cause they're just evil!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> The Americans with Disabilities Act states that *reasonable* accommodations must be made in the workplace.
> 
> Depending on the type of vehicle the driver owns, one could make the case that they cannot reasonably/safely fit a driver, plus four passengers and a service animal.


Uber has no policy allowing or denying service animals for the driver. If you are going to do it.. It would have to be an animal that doesn't impact passenger count of the car. For example between the front bucket seats of a van/suv.

In my pickup or my last Minivan i had, probably could squeeze the dog in no challenge,

In my Camry or my old Ford focus.. no..


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I know someone that has their service dog while they drive. They got an SUV though and the dog stays in the back. Very well behaved. They can't do anything about it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> I know someone that has their service dog while they drive. They got an SUV though and the dog stays in the back. Very well behaved. They can't do anything about it.


What good goes the service dog do for the driver all the way in the cargo area?

Theres a driver on these forums that drives with a service dog. I think its Pawtism


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm 100% ok with the driver being allowed to bring their service dog. As long as it's a seeing eye dog. One bark go, two barks stop and consistent barking means good thing your blind because we're headed off a cliff.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Seen it at love field cue. Some even bring their kids. {I wish I was joking}


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What good goes the service dog do for the driver all the way in the cargo area?
> 
> Theres a driver on these forums that drives with a service dog. I think its Pawtism


Not all people with service animals have a physical disibilty.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Not all people with service animals have a physical disibilty.


If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


I disagree. My wife supports all my emotional needs.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I disagree. My wife supports all my emotional needs.


Did you just compare your wife to a dog?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Did you just compare your wife to a dog?


i'd rdather have a dog... nothing beats a dog in unconditional love...


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> i'd rdather have a dog... nothing beats a dog in unconditional love...


There are so many things I could say but I won't


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have had 3x pax complaints about my dash cam. I've done absolutely nothing wrong yet I'm threatened with deactivation of one more complaint comes in.

I can only imagine the amount of stress a person would go thru, trying to explain to the cut-n-paste robots that the service dog is necessary and legal!!

You may be in the right, but GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Did you just compare your wife to a dog?


After 35 years of marriage, putting 3 kids through college and 4 grandchildren (#5 due in Feb) I view my wife as not only a dog but every other animal that Noah brought on his ark.

P.S. Stick around for a little while. You'll eventually get my humor.



Me'chelle said:


> There are so many things I could say but I won't


As Ace Ventura said when he was asked if he loves all animals, "If it gets cold enough."


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Surgeio said:


> The Americans with Disabilities Act states that *reasonable* accommodations must be made in the workplace.
> 
> Depending on the type of vehicle the driver owns, one could make the case that they cannot reasonably/safely fit a driver, plus four passengers and a service animal.


My chihuahua rides on my lap sometimes. Many pax don't even notice. Doesn't take up a seat.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> My chihuahua rides on my lap sometimes. Many pax don't even notice. Doesn't take up a seat.


I've heard of bring your kid to work day but this is going overboard. I wonder if airline passengers would be concerned when the pilot of their plane had a dog on his/her lap when flying. 
It only takes one pax to complain to Uber about your dog being in the car.


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

I believe PTSD has been given service dog status.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> There are so many things I could say but I won't


Just after finish a tour in Iraqistan..

I pick up my dog from my parents house and he's all over me with affection,

My buddy does the same thing..

His wife serves him divorce papers out of the blue...

Another guy I knew... got his brains scrambled in the same blast that disabled me.

His wife left him, he couldn't even understand what was happening he was so far gone. Now he lives in a nursing home and never sees his kids.

do I believe in unconditional love?

Why should I?

Everyone has a limit where they will leave you. No matter how many kids you have, there's a line in the sand.

50% of marriages never hit that line...

50% do..

Unconditional love is a fantasy for children and those with disabilities.

There's people i used to consider best friends that are no longer the case.

There's a few things a hypothetical child could do that would make me disown them, and testify against them.

I've seen a lot of terrible things in this world, some of them stateside...

Unconditional love is a fantasy. Loving someone for your entire life on the other hand.. that i believe in.

The best you can hope for is a lifetime of staying on the right side of the line in the sand...

Because diamonds are forever, but love is 5 seconds of bad choices or bad luck away from being gone.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I've heard of bring your kid to work day but this is going overboard. I wonder if airline passengers would be concerned when the pilot of their plane had a dog on his/her lap when flying.
> It only takes one pax to complain to Uber about your dog being in the car.


Sorry you hate dogs so much.

#1 - It isn't against Uber's terms to have a dog in the car.
#2 - Dogs are great animals. All I can imagine is that you've never had one if you are so callous.
#3 - Dogs are less distracting than kids. A kid would also take up a seat. My tiny dog will not.
#4 - I have no problem with the pilot having a dog.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Just after finish a tour in Iraqistan..
> His wife serves him divorce papers out of the blue...
> Another guy I knew... got his brains scrambled in the same blast that disabled me.
> His wife left him, he couldn't even understand what was happening he was so far gone.


Research SEAL Team IV Commander Job Price. Commander Price committed suicide on Christmas Eve in Afghanistan after receiving a "Dear John" letter from his wife of 11 years. Price served 19 years and was with Naval Special Warfare, SEAL Team II and Commander of the over 300 members of SEAL Team IV.



Trafficat said:


> Sorry you hate dogs so much.
> 
> #4 - I have no problem with the pilot having a dog.


I'm sure all the passengers of US Air Flt 1549 were happy that Capt Sullenberger (Sully) kept his dog home on Jan 15, 2009. And if you think I hate dogs just because I don't think it's advantageous to have a dog on the driver's lap while operating a motor vehicle in the commercial passenger transportation industry than your deductive reasoning needs some tweaking.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Research SEAL Team IV Commander Job Price. Commander Price committed suicide on Christmas Eve in Afghanistan after receiving a "Dear John" letter from his wife of 11 years. Price served 19 years and was with Naval Special Warfare, SEAL Team II and Commander of the over 300 members of SEAL Team IV.
> 
> I'm sure all the passengers of US Air Flt 1549 were happy that Capt Sullenberger (Sully) kept his dog home on Jan 15, 2009. And if you think I hate dogs just because I don't think it's advantageous to have a dog on the driver's lap while operating a motor vehicle in the commercial passenger transportation industry than your deductive reasoning needs some tweaking.


Troll alert!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Troll alert!


CryBaby alert! Fitting name. You're more than welcome to come out to Coronado and comment on Commander Price's passing, yet I can't guarantee how those Special Forces personnel will receive your comments.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


There is a gray area for certain conditions like PTSD and autism, where the dogs are actually trained to perform specific tasks to calm the person or otherwise keep them and other people safe. While this sounds like an emotional support dog, it's different in that the dog is actually trained to do something specific. An emotional support animal, which does not have to be a dog, is not actually trained to do anything specific to the emotional support. It is strictly about the person's attachment to that animal, and how they react to having the animal with them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> There is a gray area for certain conditions like PTSD and autism, where the dogs are actually trained to perform specific tasks to calm the person or otherwise keep them and other people safe. While this sounds like an emotional support dog, it's different in that the dog is actually trained to do something specific. An emotional support animal, which does not have to be a dog, is not actually trained to do anything specific to the emotional support. It is strictly about the person's attachment to that animal, and how they react to having the animal with them.


PTSD dogs are emotional support dogs and do not carry the same weight as a servicd animal which the VA themselves specifically says must be trained for a specific, physical task.

https://www.ptsd.va.gov/public/treatment/cope/dogs_and_ptsd.asp

I'm not too familar with autism


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Uber and Lyft say that you must have 4 available seats. So if your animal takes one, it would not be allowed. However, if it is a lap dog or you have an extra seats, I think it can and should be accommodated.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And if you think I hate dogs just because I don't think it's advantageous to have a dog on the driver's lap while operating a motor vehicle in the commercial passenger transportation industry than your deductive reasoning needs some tweaking.


But yet you never told me whether you've ever had a dog. It seems telling to me that you think it is okay to bring your toddler with you driving, but not your dog.

As for the plane, it is possible the pilot could have still safely controlled the situation if he had a dog. If the pilot had a toddler would it have been beneficial?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> PTSD dogs are emotional support dogs and do not carry the same weight as a servicd animal which the VA themselves specifically says must be trained for a specific, physical task.
> 
> https://www.ptsd.va.gov/public/treatment/cope/dogs_and_ptsd.asp
> 
> I'm not too familar with autism


Some are classified as service animals. It depends on what they're trained to do. Some will alert when they sense anxiety rising. Some will position themselves between their person and a source of anxiety, ptividing a buffer for their person and putting another person "on notice".

These are not emotional support dogs, although they can serve that capacity in addition to their duties.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> But yet you never told me whether you've ever had a dog.


Not one of your previous posts asked me if I ever had a dog as a pet. You only stated that "Sorry you hate dogs", but I have had a dog as a pet in fact 3 dogs.


Trafficat said:


> It seems telling to me that you think it is okay to bring your toddler with you driving, but not your dog.


As long as the toddler was secured in the proper child restraint seat and not sitting in the driver's lap. But since the backseat is the safest for a child I don't think the fare for hire industry would be an ideal situation for a bring your child to work day.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

JoJo Beans said:


> I know all about the acceptance of service dogs on your car etc. but I haven't seen anywhere where my service dog can ride with me while I am driving.
> 
> Anyone know anyone? Or heard of?
> Thanks!


Check this out!

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/servi...ber-womans-photo-twitter-worth-5-star-rating/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Check this out!
> 
> https://www.geekwire.com/2017/servi...ber-womans-photo-twitter-worth-5-star-rating/


How the hell did they get a Pomeranian and a Husky to....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> How the hell did they get a Pomeranian and a Husky to....


My little pom was a rescue from a puppy mill where he was being used as a stud to pomskies. From what I understand a lot of the pups end up being drowned because they don't look enough like Huskies.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How the hell did they get a Pomeranian and a Husky to....


Artificial insemination and the father had better be the Pom.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You need a service dog to drive?
> What service does your dog perform?


He bark when he gets a boner


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Research SEAL Team IV Commander Job Price. Commander Price committed suicide on Christmas Eve in Afghanistan after receiving a "Dear John" letter from his wife of 11 years. Price served 19 years and was with Naval Special Warfare, SEAL Team II and Commander of the over 300 members of SEAL Team IV.


I knew him. He was in when my dad was.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

How about a service primate? I bet Rakos can hook me up!


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> How about a service primate? I bet Rakos can hook me up!


Nope. They aren't protected as Service Animals.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> Nope. They aren't protected as Service Animals.


Imagine the hilarity though!








Seen in Waikiki yesterday


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> I knew him. He was in when my dad was.


God Bless your dad, and Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

So my lyft rating dropped down to 4.4 due to two pax complaining about my dog over the weekend, and I also got this from uber:








NO RESPONSE NEEDED
A MESSAGE FROM UBER

Hi Wingdog,

A rider from one of your recent trips let us know that a pet or animal you may have been traveling with made them feel unsafe or uncomfortable.

We respect your personal preference to have your pet accompany you while you drive, but not all riders are comfortable with sharing their ride with an animal, and this could negatively impact your rating.You also must make sure that if you travel with your pet, you also still have enough room for the maximum number of passengers.

Additional feedback about unsafe driving caused by your pet can result in permanent deactivation of your account.

Thank you for your understanding.

I went in to Uber & lyft to talk to them about this, since in the past I just got form letter response from them saying they don't change passenger ratings, and I've been unable to contact anyone through lyfts normal communication channels. They both advised me to keep this posted at all times while driving for them in the future:










On lyft i'm now supposed to call all customers first and try to get them to cancel if they do not appreciate riding with a dog. If they don't cancel i'm supposed to cancel, and then contact support to have the customers fee refunded, and have the cancelation purged from my record due to the customers request due to my ADA protected service dog. They acknoledge that due to a bug that only effects certain accounts I'm unable to actually contact support, so i'm supposed to drive to the hub, or find a lyft driver out on the road somewhere, have the other lyft driver select a random trip, claim pax dmg, request critical care, authenticate, then explain another driver has a bugged account and can't contact suppost and explain they are handing the phone over, then give the phone to me, then authenticate my account, then explain i need the pax cancel fee refunded and the cancel purged from my account due to customer request due to service dog, and provide them all the trip details.

Lyft inspected my car, smelled my car, investigated my account, and determined 1 / 7 of my ratings where fraudulent, abusive, and illegal, and shouldn't be held against me. I have one of the cleanest cars they have seen (and I haven't even detailed it yet this week, its' still 'dirty' from last weekend.) They said my positive reviews are awesome and above average for my number of trips, and they really want me to do the work to stay on the platform because they confirmed the complaints where all bogus.

They then confirmed they couldn't remove them from my account or adjust my rating. They advised me to avoid picking up pax from the down town area. the whole thing took over an hour, and after I left they sent me this:

(Lyft)

Follow-Up from Lyft Safety
Hi WingDog,

Thank you for calling in to Lyft's Critical Response Line.
Our two-way rating system helps ensure the safety and comfort of the Lyft community. Passengers and Drivers have the right to rate the ride according to their personal experience. Because of that I will not be able to remove any rating from our system. However, if you ever feel that anyone is abusing the rating system, please feel free to reach out.

Best,
Lyft Critical Response Associate

Uber on the other hand, said it would be 'nice' if I sent the pax a text first to let them know, but didn't need to. and told me they would flag my account as having a service dog and to disregard the pet email, i shouldn't receive any more and those won't count against me. The conversation lasted all of 5 minutes but I got the personal contact info for the guy handling my account. any pax who object to my dog in any way I'm supposed to cancel on and add a note to support citing customer allergy, and since I would be flagged now they wouldn't count against me.

Both take the position that its the pax problem for violating the ADA and fraudulently reporting the service dog, but uber actually takes steps to protect your rating. Lyft makes you jump through a ton of hoops to cover your ass, but is very 'kind' in explaining this, and have lots of 'advice' to give if you go in and talk to them about it. no real help though.

I'm told 'someone might call you back at some point in the future about both the service dog, and the inability to communicant with support at all issue'

At least they put my number in a spreadsheet and I'm told a tech is looking into the issue. It's not just me effected.

I'm having a hard time coming to terms with that I have to go run into the hub or flag down another lyft driver 1 out of 5 rides that I need to cancel on to protect my rating due to my service dog. I mean, I guess its kind of good that I have the official go ahead to prescreen and cancel on my pax because they flagged my account, but its a pain in the ass to escalate every time for human review by flagging down another lyft driver to talk to critical support line.

I think I'll be driving a lot more ubers than lyft in the future, and its already at like a 5:1 ratio


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Always keep the soecial service dog coat/harness on...makes it obvious without having to explain. It would be a cruel pax to complain about that.


So only, what, 4-5% of our current clientel?



wingdog said:


> So my lyft rating dropped down to 4.4 due to two pax complaining about my dog over the weekend, and I also got this from uber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those accommodations don't sound reasonable but I would ask a lawyer. I'm sure several would lurve to talk to you about this.



steveK2016 said:


> PTSD dogs are emotional support dogs and do not carry the same weight as a servicd animal which the VA themselves specifically says must be trained for a specific, physical task.
> 
> https://www.ptsd.va.gov/public/treatment/cope/dogs_and_ptsd.asp
> 
> I'm not too familar with autism


The difference between a service animal and an emotional support animal is training. Training costs money and the animal does a specific task enforced by the training.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

The training is specific also, it contains two parts.

what the trainers call 'good canine citizenship' which means it must obey its handler, and not cause problems or interfere with others.

It must also be trained to preform tasks related to the disability. Tasks is plural, as in it needs to know two or more tasks. The specific dog must be trained to preform a specific task, related to a specific disability, on that specific person for each of the 'qualifying' tasks. tricks other dogs know don't count, nor does things this specific dog does for other people (therapy dogs are trained to preform tasks for random people that are not the handler, these are not service dogs, emotional support dogs are not trained to preform specific tasks.)

If either piece is missing (two tasks, OR good behavior) then it is not considered a service dog any more. If a handler is not in control of his dog, he can not claim it is a service dog.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I'm not an attorney, but I believe you can have a service dog under the ADA. I'd be impressed if Uber/Lyft kicks you off the platform for having a service dog, but you probably will have that one passenger who complains that "my driver had a dog with him!" without giving the context that "my driver had their service dog with him."
> 
> Now the question may be: Where would the service dog be in your car ?


They won't kick you off, but the algorithms will based on PAX input (complaints).



ScandaLeX said:


> And many of them (pax) are cruel by nature and would complain simply cause they're just evil!


I was told by lyft that most of my pax don't rate but of those that do 1/7 of my ratings where fraudulent.



Blue Poodle said:


> I believe PTSD has been given service dog status.


Service dogs are not given 'status' for specific disabilities.

You either have a disability or not. this is totally independent of service dogs.

If you have a well behaved and trained dog, that is specifically trained to assist you with your legit and legal disability by preforming two tasks specifically related to your disability it is a service dog. period. full stop. no exceptions. The two tasks do not have to even be for the same disability. That is the federal law. It only applies to dogs (and sometimes ponies, but in a more limited way that doesn't effect us at all in cars).

States, counties, cities, towns, companies, managers, and employees can not add any more requirements, paperwork, loopholes, ids, certifications, etc to that.
They CAN grant MORE protections for the service dog, or handler, or extend the laws to cover more animal species for instance, but cannot put any more restrictions in place or burdens upon the handler. Everyone involved, (public, business, handler,dog) are REQUIRED to make 'reasonable accommodations' for each other whenever possible.

hell the veterans administration can't even add more restrictions (and they tried, so so so hard) someone here in portland trained a service dog to attack black people on command. (white supremacist) brought it to a va hospital, and a black dude got into the elevator with him and was brutally attacked. because of this they tried to block vets from bringing their dogs into the hospitals. They don't get away with that any more, its a battle they lost. sucked for us vets caught in the middle, but we had a lot of great nonprofits stand up and help us out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I have had 3x pax complaints about my dash cam. I've done absolutely nothing wrong yet I'm threatened with deactivation of one more complaint comes in.
> 
> I can only imagine the amount of stress a person would go thru, trying to explain to the cut-n-paste robots that the service dog is necessary and legal!!
> 
> You may be in the right, but GOOD LUCK!!!


Dashcams are specifically allowed buy Uber and Lyft, so long as they are in compliance with local law. Make sure that you are in compliance with local law, and go into a Greenlight hub to discuss the flags on your account.



wingdog said:


> So my lyft rating dropped down to 4.4 due to two pax complaining about my dog over the weekend, and I also got this from uber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sign, I can understand. But isn't it a violation of the ADA for Lyft to require you to notify the passenger before you get there and go through that whole rigmarole if the passenger chooses a different driver? Service animals are protected under federal and state laws. If the passenger doesn't want to ride with you because you have a service animal that should be on them. They should have to cancel. Seriously, contact one of the organizations that fight for the rights of the disabled, and bring all of your documentation to them and let them look it over.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Always keep the soecial service dog coat/harness on...makes it obvious without having to explain. It would be a cruel pax to complain about that.


And none of us have ever encountered a cruel pax. NEVER!!!


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Blue Poodle said:


> I believe PTSD has been given service dog status.


That is correct. Worked with a vet that had a service dog for PTSD


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Seen it at love field cue. Some even bring their kids. {I wish I was joking}


Any driver who brings their kid with them on Uber trips is not too bright. Not only does it eliminate one of the necessary available seats, it's ridiculous in general - Uber isn't a damn babysitter. A pax told me that she encountered this once, the driver cancelled on them since he "didn't like the looks of [her] husband and needed to be careful since his kid was along for the rides."


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> My chihuahua rides on my lap sometimes. Many pax don't even notice. Doesn't take up a seat.


Is that legal in NV? I'm not sure if it's legal here in Los Angeles; if I'm driving short distances to a store or something, sometimes I'll take my dog in the car but he is constantly moving and twirling and so fidgety. It's kind of distracting and I usually regret taking him with me, LOL. I'd love it if he would just sit calmly the entire time on my lap.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Surgeio said:


> The Americans with Disabilities Act states that *reasonable* accommodations must be made in the workplace.
> 
> Depending on the type of vehicle the driver owns, one could make the case that they cannot reasonably/safely fit a driver, plus four passengers and a service animal.


One could argue a REASONABLE accommodation is to allow the driver to only take up to 3 pax.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One could argue a REASONABLE accommodation is to allow the driver to only take up to 3 pax.


If it is reasonable for us to pick up four pax with dogs and fit them in our four seated cars it would seem reasonable for a driver to bring their dog along.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow this is long hehe.  Sorry I've been away a while (haven't been driving for a bit). I didn't get to read all of this so if it's already been answered, awesome. Basically put, you can have your service dog with you as long as you can still meet the 4 passengers rule (one could probably make an argument about that even, but I haven't had to, so I haven't gone down that road). That being said, the pax always has the option to refuse to go with you (and you should cancel, do not charge, in that case). I got in the habit of including that I had a service dog with me in my greeting text, but then we all know how often those get read. I also mention it again during my greeting/confirmation with them, and make it very clear if they'd rather get another ride I'll cancel for them. It's happened, but it's very rare that anyone wants to. 

While I have the right to have her with me, I also have to understand that the pax is paying for the ride and has the right to ask for a different driver too.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Wow this is long hehe.  Sorry I've been away a while (haven't been driving for a bit). I didn't get to read all of this so if it's already been answered, awesome. Basically put, you can have your service dog with you as long as you can still meet the 4 passengers rule (one could probably make an argument about that even, but I haven't had to, so I haven't gone down that road). That being said, the pax always has the option to refuse to go with you (and you should cancel, do not charge, in that case). I got in the habit of including that I had a service dog with me in my greeting text, but then we all know how often those get read. I also mention it again during my greeting/confirmation with them, and make it very clear if they'd rather get another ride I'll cancel for them. It's happened, but it's very rare that anyone wants to.
> 
> While I have the right to have her with me, I also have to understand that the pax is paying for the ride and has the right to ask for a different driver too.


IMO, unless it's an issue of you not being able to accomodate 4 passengers because of the dog, and you're including the info about the dog in your profile, if they don't want to ride with the dog, let them pay the cancel fee. You spent time and gas and wear-and-tear on your car to get to them. That's why it's called a "Cancellation Fee" and not a "Fare". And if Uber tries to not give you the fee, remind them about the reasonable accommodation part of the ADA.

But you do what works best for you.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> IMO, unless it's an issue of you not being able to accomodate 4 passengers because of the dog, and you're including the info about the dog in your profile, if they don't want to ride with the dog, let them pay the cancel fee. You spent time and gas and wear-and-tear on your car to get to them. That's why it's called a "Cancellation Fee" and not a "Fare". And if Uber tries to not give you the fee, remind them about the reasonable accommodation part of the ADA.
> 
> But you do what works best for you.


Yeah, you're probably right that you could get the fee if you wanted it, but I guess for me it's more about keeping it positive so that they don't also complain. You know how Uber is, enough complaints start coming in and then one time something completely illegitimate comes in and they automatically side against you. I guess I hope that by keeping my "record clean" as it were, that when in illegitimate complaint comes in, they'll at least see my side of it. It's sad that I even have to worry about that, but the cancellations are so rare (like 4 total in almost a year), that I'm fine with just not charging the fee.

Plus it makes things nicer on the next driver too. The pax is already going to be a bit annoyed about having to wait for another driver, but if I charged him on top of that, when you get him next, he's probably gonna be a jerk to you. This way hopefully he's not (or not as much of one). Again, sad we have to think about that, but that's where my thought process is anyway.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I saw a Taxi driver walking his dog while filling up gas at Costco once. I asked him what's going on. He said his wife was out of town so he takes his dog with him to drive since nobody was home to watch it. Taxi drivers do drive with their dogs. I was amazed.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

So one complaint from a pax about
not picking up a service dog = immediate deactivation
But if a fkng driver has a service dog, Uber makes them jump through hoops?!
Fk Uber.
My advice to you drivers with svc dogs is to purposefully try to get deactivated and sue the bejesus out of Uber. Hell, I want a service dog now


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Service dogs can be trained by the person with the disability or anyone else and they do not require a certification or registration. Emotional support animals are not allowed to go everywhere like service dogs. By law, businesses can only refuse access to a service dog if it is being disruptive and the owner does nothing to correct the behavior or is unable to get the dog under control which is why good training is so critical. 

Different disabilities require different levels of training so some dogs can be trained by their owners while others require more specialized training. Someone who is blind or deaf would need a professionally trained service dog. My daughter has PTSD (clinically diagnosed) from being raped so we are training her service dog ourselves. She can't leave the house without having major anxiety attacks and has serious social issues. She used to take my gun to check the mail down the block (she's 16 and yes, she knows how to use it).

Her Christmas present was a service dog vest for the last dog we got before her father passed that we knew would make a great range and service dog. She hadn't had a lot of training up until that point, but we had tickets to see Star Wars on Christmas Eve and she put her vest on her and that is now her cue that she's on duty and she sat in the theater for the entire movie and didn't bark or get antsy. We then took her with us on a quick trip to the grocery store and she was perfect.

We still have a lot of work to do with her, but she already follows her everywhere she goes, when she has an attack, she's right there. It's sad that so many abuse the system so they can bring their dog with them, but service dogs are critical for so many people. Oh and only dogs can be service animals. No monkeys, parrots, etc. Those have to just be there for emotional support.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> So one complaint from a pax about
> not picking up a service dog = immediate deactivation
> But if a fkng driver has a service dog, Uber makes them jump through hoops?!
> Fk Uber.
> My advice to you drivers with svc dogs is to purposefully try to get deactivated and sue the bejesus out of Uber. Hell, I want a service dog now


Uber doesn't make us jump through hoops. If we have one, we can drive with it, they don't even ask about it (or require we tell them). I choose to alert people / offer cancellation because I care about my reputation (and potential tips).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Casandria said:


> Service dogs can be trained by the person with the disability or anyone else and they do not require a certification or registration. Emotional support animals are not allowed to go everywhere like service dogs. By law, businesses can only refuse access to a service dog if it is being disruptive and the owner does nothing to correct the behavior or is unable to get the dog under control which is why good training is so critical.
> 
> Different disabilities require different levels of training so some dogs can be trained by their owners while others require more specialized training. Someone who is blind or deaf would need a professionally trained service dog. My daughter has PTSD (clinically diagnosed) from being raped so we are training her service dog ourselves. She can't leave the house without having major anxiety attacks and has serious social issues. She used to take my gun to check the mail down the block (she's 16 and yes, she knows how to use it).
> 
> ...


Miniature horses, too (not ponies, as someone else mentioned, and yes, they are different). Probably won't see a mini horse driving u/l at all, let aline one that's a service animal, tho.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


Sadly it is. Just give it time for the law to catch up to technology or people who whine enough.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Miniature horses, too (not ponies, as someone else mentioned, and yes, they are different). Probably won't see a mini horse driving u/l at all, let aline one that's a service animal, tho.


The biggest issue with a miniature horse is that not many places can accommodate them and that is a requirement for any service animal to be allowed. How many Great Danes do you see as service animals? It's just not practical. My daughter's dog weighs 35 pounds and can sit on her lap or sit at her feet out of the way at any public area which makes her able to take her anywhere. At the same time, she's big enough to actually make her feel safe and protected as opposed to a 3 pound purse dog who would just be riding around in her purse. It's something that all people who truly need a service dog should consider when getting one.

When we went today to the police station to meet with the SVU detective again, my daughter went to use the restroom and left her dog with me and her dog was not at all happy with the situation. She knew she was on duty and didn't like the fact that her charge was out of her view. She takes protecting her very seriously. The fact that she is now pregnant has only heightened that sense. (My daughter had a grand mal yesterday morning while she was making coffee which led to a lovely concussion and a trip to the ER followed by the discovery that she is 4 weeks pregnant.)


----------



## PawsitiveTraction (Feb 17, 2018)

Casandria said:


> Service dogs can be trained by the person with the disability or anyone else and they do not require a certification or registration. Emotional support animals are not allowed to go everywhere like service dogs. By law, businesses can only refuse access to a service dog if it is being disruptive and the owner does nothing to correct the behavior or is unable to get the dog under control which is why good training is so critical.
> 
> Different disabilities require different levels of training so some dogs can be trained by their owners while others require more specialized training. Someone who is blind or deaf would need a professionally trained service dog. My daughter has PTSD (clinically diagnosed) from being raped so we are training her service dog ourselves. She can't leave the house without having major anxiety attacks and has serious social issues. She used to take my gun to check the mail down the block (she's 16 and yes, she knows how to use it).
> 
> ...


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you could face charges, as most states have "fake service dog" legislation. The biggest factor now since the ADA updated their definitions last year, is "active" functions. Emotional support to prevent panic attacks would be a passive function. Only dogs that perfirm active functions are protected. ESAs are not longer considered service animals. Even the Airlines are cracking down. I personally don't care. Just making sure others know what they are up against.

I'm looking to start driving in my free time, but wanted to check our the forums to see what I can expect having her with me. Seems like uber will just like everything else, 95% good and the rest are uninformed... lol


----------



## kaitmeister (Feb 20, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


Sorry to inform you, psychiatric service dogs and emotional support animals are VERY different things. I have a psychiatric disability (CPTSD), and my cat is an emotional support animal. She has no special training and I have not taken advantage of any required accommodations - she is simply there to comfort and calm me.

I'm also working on getting a service dog. Service dogs for PTSD, just like any other service dogs, are extremely well trained and perform essential and often life-saving tasks for people as well as providing calm and comfort.


----------



## PawsitiveTraction (Feb 17, 2018)

I used to think yap dogs were completely fake. Until I saw chihuahua save a man's life. Certain dogs have the ability to detect chemical imbalances in those around them. Seizures, diabetic/blood sugar drops, and more we learn about everyday. More and more we see the rules being broken, but hell I still get harassed and asked to leave.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

PawsitiveTraction said:


> I used to think yap dogs were completely fake. Until I saw chihuahua save a man's life. Certain dogs have the ability to detect chemical imbalances in those around them. Seizures, diabetic/blood sugar drops, and more we learn about everyday. More and more we see the rules being broken, but hell I still get harassed and asked to leave.


Most the yapper dogs are fake (sadly), but there are a few legit ones (who do a good job too). If they have 4 (paws) on the floor or a swaddle carrier thing (the thing that looks like it was made to carry a baby on your chest, so the dog can be close to their head), it might be / probably is legit. If they are carrying it in their purse, or they put it in a shopping cart basket, it's almost certainly fake. It's sad to be that cynical about it, but there it is.

As with anyone else though, all you can do is ask the two questions, if they answer both effectively, then you have to assume it's real. Although supermarkets are getting savvy now and requiring they stay out of the carts (which is their right, and actually required by the health codes) and anyone with a real service dog already knows this so when they pitch a fit, they are booting them for the health code violation (and because they clearly have a fake service dog).


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

In order to use my seeing-eye dog I had to first clear it with Uber.. Just had to send them the paperwork from my doctor that i’m legally blind and the paperwork for my seeing eye dog.. Rohit gave me the approval in just a few hours.. Was quick and easy..


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

IERide said:


> In order to use my seeing-eye dog I had to first clear it with Uber.. Just had to send them the paperwork from my doctor that i'm legally blind and the paperwork for my seeing eye dog.. Rohit gave me the approval in just a few hours.. Was quick and easy..


One bark for left, two barks for right and a howl for a stop?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

dont need a service dog. would want one to protect myself against being deactivated. play the you-are-deactivating-me-because-of-my-service-dog card. what lawyer wouldn't want my case lol


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> One bark for left, two barks for right and a howl for a stop?


Dont be ridiculous..
He sits in my lap and steers while I work the pedals.. Duh..


----------



## PawsitiveTraction (Feb 17, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> One bark for left, two barks for right and a howl for a stop?


Better hope a squirrel doesn't run across the road.... lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kaitmeister said:


> Sorry to inform you, psychiatric service dogs and emotional support animals are VERY different things. I have a psychiatric disability (CPTSD), and my cat is an emotional support animal. She has no special training and I have not taken advantage of any required accommodations - she is simply there to comfort and calm me.
> 
> I'm also working on getting a service dog. Service dogs for PTSD, just like any other service dogs, are extremely well trained and perform essential and often life-saving tasks for people as well as providing calm and comfort.


ADA explicitly says dogs and mini horses. Your cat is not a service animal. The VA also confirms emotional support for PTSD is still not a service animal, its still just an emotional support animal.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> ADA explicitly says dogs and mini horses. Your cat is not a service animal. The VA also confirms emotional support for PTSD is still not a service animal, its still just an emotional support animal.


He said he was looking into getting a service dog for his PTSD, not an emotional support dog for his PTSD. A service dog is any dog that has the proper temperament and proper training, including the ability to perform at least two different, specific tasks to Aid their Handler. For someone with PTSD, an example of such a task might be for the dog to provide a physical barrier between the Handler and another person approaching them. Depending on how a panic attack might affect someone with PTSD, it might notify the person when they are about to faint so that they can find somewhere to sit down so that they don't get hurt by Falling. The dog might also at that point lay on top of the person so that when they wake up they don't go into a complete Panic again.

Again, this is why the two questions are so important. It is the only way to know if the animal is a legitimate service animal. That, and the temperament that the dog exhibits. Even if it is a fully trained service animal, it ceases to be so if for any reason it's temperament deviates from what is acceptable. This is where the emotional support animals become so dangerous in closed spaces, like a plane. If one emotional support animal attacks a service animal, the resultant emotional damage to the service animal could render it useless as a service animal, never mind the actual physical injuries themselves.

It is not this specific disability or that specific disability that determines whether someone's service animal is a legitimate service animal or not. It is the animals training. When it comes to service animals, it is about the animal. Emotional support animals are a different story. For an ESA, it is about the person. The person has to have a qualifying disability, and a doctor's note certifying that they need the ESA. In New Jersey, esa's have to be allowed in housing, at no additional fee or deposit necessary. Apparently, Airlines have to also let them on the flights because of an FAA rule that is, in my opinion, absolutely ridiculous because it puts too many people at risk. There is no such rule for any other business having to accommodate an Esa in New Jersey. I don't know about other states. If you're going to be running a business in a particular State, it's a really good idea to familiarize with the laws that may affect you.


----------



## kaitmeister (Feb 20, 2018)

Read my post again, because clearly you didn't read it the first time. 

My cat is an ESA, which can be any sort of animal. I have a letter from my therapist stating the my cat is an emotional support for me. The rights that she has over a pet are that she can fly in the cabin of an airplane with me (which I've never done because it would stress her out too much), and that she can reside in no-pet housing with me (it's never come to that since I live in a very animal friendly area). I've never called her a service animal. 

Service animals must be trained to perform work or a task, and can be either a dog or a miniature horse. What the VA says doesn't matter; the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) will recognize a dog as a service animal for an individual with PTSD. 

F* you for making assumptions, Steve. You're not helping anyone by being a dick. I'm going to be in Texas in a few months - feel like meeting up to discuss disabilities and service animals, since you clearly care more about being right (which you're not) than living with us "freaks" who have disabilities


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

kaitmeister said:


> Read my post again, because clearly you didn't read it the first time.
> 
> My cat is an ESA, which can be any sort of animal. I have a letter from my therapist stating the my cat is an emotional support for me. The rights that she has over a pet are that she can fly in the cabin of an airplane with me (which I've never done because it would stress her out too much), and that she can reside in no-pet housing with me (it's never come to that since I live in a very animal friendly area). I've never called her a service animal.
> 
> ...


While I do think Steve misunderstood your post (and both SuzeCB and you have clarified now), I don't believe that Steve has a problem with people with disabilities, or with service dogs. If you read his other posts on the subject, he's always been supportive of ADA rights.

I think there was just a misunderstanding about "emotional support" being a task for ptsd service dogs. I can see that you didn't mean it that way and SuzeCB called it out too. Steve probably just missed it.

Just for the record (as both you and SuzeCB have stated) it's the training that makes the service dog a service dog and ptsd service dogs are required to have training (body blocking, room clearing, etc).

I really think there was just a misunderstanding here.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> While I do think Steve misunderstood your post (and both SuzeCB and you have clarified now), I don't believe that Steve has a problem with people with disabilities, or with service dogs. If you read his other posts on the subject, he's always been supportive of ADA rights.
> 
> I think there was just a misunderstanding about "emotional support" being a task for ptsd service dogs. I can see that you didn't mean it that way and SuzeCB called it out too. Steve probably just missed it.
> 
> ...


Room clearing? Sounds so S.W.A.T.!

What does it mean in S.A.-land?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Some people with severe PTSD get a bit paranoid that someone might be hiding in a room (usually war vets). So, the dog goes in the room first, clears it pretty much the same was a k9 would (minus the barking and attacking if they find someone), and when done goes back to handler and signals that it’s clear. Then the PTSD person can go in sure no one is in there. Especially in rooms they aren’t familiar with (like a hotel room).


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

wingdog said:


> The training is specific also, it contains two parts.
> 
> what the trainers call 'good canine citizenship' which means it must obey its handler, and not cause problems or interfere with others.
> 
> ...


Or perform "other duties"!


----------



## Ashlee (May 27, 2018)

I'd like to just add to the conversation, when some mentioned that a Service Dog needs to know 2 or more tasks that is actually incorrect. The ADA does not specify how many, other then to say

"*Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability."

They do not specify a number. As long as the dog knows one task, it is considered a Service Dog, or a Service Dog in Training depending on the handlers situation or preference, if more then one task is needed then said Service Dog will train with more tasks.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Ashlee said:


> I'd like to just add to the conversation, when some mentioned that a Service Dog needs to know 2 or more tasks that is actually incorrect. The ADA does not specify how many, other then to say
> 
> "*Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability."
> 
> They do not specify a number. As long as the dog knows one task, it is considered a Service Dog, or a Service Dog in Training depending on the handlers situation or preference, if more then one task is needed then said Service Dog will train with more tasks.


The word is "tasks" with an "s". Which means multiple tasks. Which is legally defined as "two or more". It's a lawyer speak thing that is just their way of hiding a longer explanation inside of a simple one. They do it all the time, in all sorts of inane and infuriating ways.


----------



## Ashlee (May 27, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> The word is "tasks" with an "s". Which means multiple tasks. Which is legally defined as "two or more". It's a lawyer speak thing that is just their way of hiding a longer explanation inside of a simple one. They do it all the time, in all sorts of inane and infuriating ways.


Well I've asked the ADA hotline when I started training my SD, they said 1 or more tasks. As long as it is tasked to mitigate a disability it counts as a Service Dog. That's their words not mine.

*Edited with ADA.gov site*


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I think we're kind of splitting hairs here anyway, Service dog handlers are usually boasting about how many tasks their dog does, not how few. I really can't think of a situation where a dog would only learn one, and only one. And, even if there was a situation like that, I can't imagine a situation where someone is going to make a big deal about it. I think it's going to come down to a letter of the law vs spirit of the law situation. As far as I'm aware, no one has ever been prosecuted because their dog only knew one task and thus was considered a "fake" service dog (and I really can't imagine that happening). "Tasks" (plural), as least for the letter of the law, would be more than one. However, any brand new J.D. could argue that the spirit of the law is to make the task (singular) training the dividing line and as they don't specifically specify a number it really doesn't matter if it's one or two. That argument would very possibly be successful (as a spirit of the law argument), if there ever was a case where it was needed (which is probably why I'm not aware of there ever being one).

This got mentioned in another thread too. Technically, two "as in more than one" (plural), but realistically, a single task would likely suffice for the reasons listed above. Again, kind of splitting hairs. I also can't really think of a reason someone would do all that work training and then only teach them one task. Usually you're working on a couple different tasks at a time, staggered out (as you'd be reinforcing one task while starting another, to keep them from getting bored or tunnel vision on it, and keep them interested). So it's one of those things that will probably never get case law clarification as I doubt it would ever be a real issue.

As for the ADA helpline, do remember that they aren't lawyers and only try to help people understand the spirit of the law. They do a good job, but they really couldn't be expected to go that deep down the rabbit hole about it. The core idea is that task training is what separates service dogs from non service dogs, and that's what they pass on (and, an argument could be made that, that's all that really matters).


----------



## Ashlee (May 27, 2018)

I know of a few Diabetics who's SD's only alert to their blood sugar and nothing else. But anyway, I was just trying to educate those who were saying it was for sure 2 or more, when ADA does not actually specify.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> I think we're kind of splitting hairs here anyway, Service dog handlers are usually boosting about how many tasks their dog does, not how few. I really can't think of a situation where a dog would only learn one, and only one. And, even if there was a situation like that, I can't imagine a situation where someone is going to make a big deal about it. I think it's going to come down to a letter of the law vs spirit of the law situation. As far as I'm aware, no one has ever been prosecuted because their dog only knew one task and thus was considered a "fake" service dog (and I really can't imagine that happening). "Tasks" (plural), as least for the letter of the law, would be more than one. However, any brand new J.D. could argue that the spirit of the law is to make the task (singular) training the dividing line and as they don't specifically specify a number it really doesn't matter if it's one or two. That argument would very possibly be successful (as a spirit of the law argument), if there ever was a case where it was needed (which is probably why I'm not aware of there ever being one).
> 
> This got mentioned in another thread too. Technically, two "as in more than one" (plural), but realistically, a single task would likely suffice for the reasons listed above. Again, kind of splitting hairs. I also can't really think of a reason someone would do all that work training and then only teach them one task. Usually you're working on a couple different tasks at a time, staggered out (as you'd be reinforcing one task while starting another, to keep them from getting bored or tunnel vision on it, and keep them interested). So it's one of those things that will probably never get case law clarification as I doubt it would ever be a real issue.
> 
> As for the ADA helpline, do remember that they aren't lawyers and only try to help people understand the spirit of the law. They do a good job, but they really couldn't be expected to go that deep down the rabbit hole about it. The core idea is that task training is what separates service dogs from non service dogs, and that's what they pass on (and, an argument could be made that, that's all that really matters).


I think it would be safe to say that the thing the "fake" service dog always has is behavior issues. A dog trained to do a "service task" is also trained to behave, which is a condition of being a service dog and probably counts as the second task for those hypothetical one task ponies. Dogs don't naturally sit still on the floor of a moving vehicle.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Sitting isn't considered one of the tasks, but for the theoretical ones, such as a diabetic alert dog, they are likely also trained to take a specific action in the event of a diabetic coma or something, such as alerting those near by, or to bring insulin. I suppose technically, even alerting to a spike, and reminding to take medication would technically be two tasks. See what I mean about splitting hairs?


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

this is a service animal right?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Tdizzle22 said:


> this is a service animal right?


Siri is much hairier than I'd thought she'd be...


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

My service cat tells me when Amazon is attempting a delivery. She runs and hides.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


Not true, the ADA specifically lists things like "alcoholism" and "depression" as "disabilities" that qualify.


----------



## Buddha123 (Jul 20, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


Psychiatric service animals are a thing *********. Educate yourself.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

JoJo Beans said:


> I know all about the acceptance of service dogs on your car etc. but I haven't seen anywhere where my service dog can ride with me while I am driving.
> 
> Anyone know anyone? Or heard of?
> Thanks!


Where will the service animal, dog, sit? If you drive for UberX with for seatbelts you must be able to accommodate for passengers. With a dog in the vehicle this would not be possible.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Where would the service dog be in your car ?


Posed on the front and center of the hood.



Me'chelle said:


> Did you just compare your wife to a dog? :biggrin:


As long as his wife gets to be the alpha dog, I think he's Ok.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Bring a pit bull or a rockwaller in and I bet you won’t hear a peep out of drunken pax


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Buddha123 said:


> Psychiatric service animals are a thing @@@@@@@@@. Educate yourself.


And they are service dogs, not emotional support animals.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Where will the service animal, dog, sit? If you drive for UberX with for seatbelts you must be able to accommodate for passengers. With a dog in the vehicle this would not be possible.


Dog will curl up under the handler's legs, if need be.

If driving XL, can sit or lie down between the front seats.


----------



## Jimlj (Sep 30, 2021)

according to the Americans with Disabilities Act you can’t ask the nature of the required service dog 


Cableguynoe said:


> You need a service dog to drive?
> What service does your dog perform?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Jimlj said:


> according to the Americans with Disabilities Act you can’t ask the nature of the required service dog


You can ask what service the dog provides.



https://help.uber.com/riders/article/us-service-animal-policy-?nodeId=f7e32beb-af83-4977-8a45-b172ef99b4e5



_"The law provides that there are only two questions that a driver-partner may ask to confirm that a rider's animal is a service animal: (1) Is the animal required because of a disability? And, (2) What work or task has the animal been trained to perform? The driver-partner may not request that the rider present documentation proving that the rider's animal is a service animal. "_


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

And by the way, I don't know what the the rules were in 2017 when this thread was started, but drivers can have a service dog with them and they can even have a pet dog with them.



https://help.uber.com/riders/article/my-driver-had-an-animal-in-their-vehicle?nodeId=b4fba29b-5502-4173-92f3-3f9d7696413d



_*My driver had an animal in their vehicle*

"Since all drivers who use the Uber app are independent contractors, they are allowed to travel with a pet or service animal in their vehicle.

Drivers are also expected to operate vehicles safely at all times. If you feel that the animal that was present caused a safety concern, please let us know here. "_


----------



## Mish (9 mo ago)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber has no policy allowing or denying service animals for the driver. If you are going to do it.. It would have to be an animal that doesn't impact passenger count of the car. For example between the front bucket seats of a van/suv.
> 
> In my pickup or my last Minivan i had, probably could squeeze the dog in no challenge,
> 
> In my Camry or my old Ford focus.. no..


I just got a 13lb Mini Pincher that is in training for service and am planning on bringing her with me on rides. She is quiet and sits calmly for up to 3 hours in the car before politely asking to exercise/pee. She sits in a front seat opentop pet box at the moment to alert me of medical conditions. Would I need to get a center console box for her for ubering???? Or can I leave her in the front seat box????


----------



## lrich001 (16 h ago)

steveK2016 said:


> If it's not a physical disability then it's an emotional one, and emotional support animal is not a service animal.


 That's an emotion support animal i have a service dog who alerts to my disorder which is not physical


----------



## lrich001 (16 h ago)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm 100% ok with the driver being allowed to bring their service dog. As long as it's a seeing eye dog. One bark go, two barks stop and consistent barking means good thing your blind because we're headed off a cliff.


ignorant comment. i have a service dog who is an alert dog. he does fine in the car.


----------



## lrich001 (16 h ago)

lrich001 said:


> That's an emotion support animal i have a service dog who alerts to my disorder which is not physical


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Old threads on this forum support this. Apparently if you let Uber know you have a service animal they reduce your pax count by one and you are henceforth referred to as "Fred and Fido"


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> My chihuahua rides on my lap sometimes. Many pax don't even notice. Doesn't take up a seat.


You know that’s not legal, right?
Have you ever wondered if it's illegal to let your dog ride on your lap while you're driving? I see it all of the time and never really give it much thought unless the dog is the size of a horse and is clearly impacting the person's ability to drive - that's annoying.

Sgt. Troy Christianson from the Minnesota State Patrol said there isn't any specific law prohibiting driving with your pet, but you could still get pulled over and might even get a ticket.

*Read More: *Can You Get Pulled Over For Driving With A Dog On Your Lap? | Can You Get Pulled Over For Driving With A Dog On Your Lap?


----------

